
Libertarians Took Control of This Small Town. It Didn’t End Well - jurisz
https://washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/september-october-2020/libertarians-took-control-of-this-small-town-it-didnt-end-well/
======
misanthropian00
Extremely biased article. The author clearly hates Libertarians and does his
best to just laugh at them and misrepresent their beliefs and makes not a
single coherent argument of any kind. He is clearly used to being in a bubble
and preaching to the converted. Libertarians are not the same as Trump
supporters.

~~~
dfraser992
I know this is anecdata and I have no proof, but when I was in SF 20 or so
years ago, I knew a videographer. One of his contracts was doing video work
for the Libertarian party, filming meetings, etc. He told me, in some meeting
of the upper brass, that he overheard several laughing about the rank and file
- apparently the real purpose of the Libertarian party is to serve as an
outlet for the Republican weirdos, cranks, troublemakers - and those who might
actually make a positive difference in tempering the right wing conservative
lunatics.

Now that the GOP is the TrumpForever (for a 1000 years) party, maybe the
Libertarian party is going to get flooded with refugees and hopefully grow the
hell up. Libertarian thought is useful, but does bump up against reality a
lot, so it needs to be tempered. As an ideology (like all ideologies) it is
pathetic and the ideologues as well.

As for the article, I think it made its point very well. The book sounds
atrocious, but what else would you expect from stenographers for those in
power?

